# Transporting Bettas



## alexlohaus (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone has opinions on the best way to transport a betta. I go to school 4 hours away from home, and last year when I took my betta Herman, I put him in his Petco cup in a shoebox, and packed newspapers all around to minimize shifting. The box was also placed on the floor of the car. However, his fins slowly turned brown and by the time I got to my dorm room, he was very lethargic. The next day he had died and turned completely brown  Therefore, I would like to know if anyone knows of a better way to transport my current betta, Albus. I was thinking of putting him in the pet store cup in my center console with the lid open. It would be warm and dark, and I think he wouldn't move around as much but I'm not sure. I'd appreciate any advice, and sorry for the length!


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 8, 2011)

I moved my betta from my apartment back home by just putting her back in the pet store cup and in center console, she took it well when i got her back in her tank though she was very active, kinda like "ya, no more micro container." I recommend that unless someone else comes up with better idea, i did leave the lid on though, just made the holes a little larger.


----------



## alexlohaus (Aug 9, 2011)

When I said I'd keep the lid off, I meant the lid of my center console so it wouldn't get too hot in there  But thanks, I'm glad that worked for you!


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 8, 2011)

alexlohaus said:


> When I said I'd keep the lid off, I meant the lid of my center console so it wouldn't get too hot in there  But thanks, I'm glad that worked for you!


oh your actually using center console, in my fiances car the center console has cup holders that's what i used, just holds them tight and nice for a long car ride. sorry for confusion on that.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm Very interested in this thread and was about to make one like it myself. 
My college is also 4hrs away! When do you leave? 
I plan on putting mine in some jars (I hate those little cups and try to refrain from putting them in there long term) with either that thin cheese cloth stuff(?) or a lid with lots of holes over it and put them in a box that will probably stay on my lap (I'm not driving). 
Any objections? If they start looking down hill I'll have back up water and a tub for them.


----------



## alexlohaus (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't think of the cupholders! I'll definitely do that instead, it'll be much easier to keep an eye on him.


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> I'm Very interested in this thread and was about to make one like it myself.
> My college is also 4hrs away! When do you leave?
> I plan on putting mine in some jars (I hate those little cups and try to refrain from putting them in there long term) with either that thin cheese cloth stuff(?) or a lid with lots of holes over it and put them in a box that will probably stay on my lap (I'm not driving).
> Any objections? If they start looking down hill I'll have back up water and a tub for them.


Those cups suck for sure, but for travel like that, they cant be beat.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

obiwansolo18 said:


> Those cups suck for sure, but for travel like that, they cant be beat.


I still think I'll stick with the jar. They're more durable, have more room, and still easily fit into my car; the only reason I'm taking a box is because I have 3 bettas and loads of snails. 
I've moved my bettas before, not for 4 hours though, in the jars and have had no problems what so ever. 
To each their own I suppose; if you want to use the cups go for it! I personally won't though.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

For anyone that got a Marimo Ball from the grab-n-go section at Walmart, the containers they come in are slightly larger and taller than what they normally keep the bettas in. That is what I plan to transport my boys in when we move in 2 weeks.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

When I just had my femle Tihs, I kept her in the cup holder (in the origianal cup I bought her in)
Now that Im up to 6 bettas (soon to be 9), 2 moss balls, and some ghost shrimp, I "invented" a great tool.... I bought a styrophon (spell?) igloo and then got cup holders (from mcdonalds, the four holders,I got two of them) I put the cup holders in the igloo (one first, put the fish in their cups I bought them in) then put the second cup holder in and put the last two fish in, the moss balls, and the shrimp in (you can actually put a 5th "cup" in the middle of the other four)
This works GREAT for long trips, I placed the cooler on the floor board next to a vent (with the lid on)
though for future references, I wil use tannis


----------



## MrNighttime (Jul 24, 2011)

I use those special neck pillows that are horseshoe shaped. We got 2 on a recent flight to Vegas when we needed something to help us sleep onthe plane and make the neck stop hurting. The travel pillows just stay in the car anyway, so I use them to transport my bettas. The pillows cushion, wrap snug around the betta cups I purchased them in, and reduce the light shining into them. Plus the pillows are wide enough around the base to make it a sturdy "no spill" option.


----------



## alexlohaus (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who responded! Albus made the trip beautifully and is now enjoying his new 2.5 gal tank


----------

